# My big viv build



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

After getting some really useful ideas and links from folk on my last thread on here, I decided to have a crack

The idea was stolen from another user: it's going to be a 'cavity wall' viv, built around a frame, with loft insulation sandwiched between two sheets of 6mm exterior ply

The size will be 5x3x3ft

So first job is to build the frame...extremely tricky as I only had a circular garden table and no clamps etc to hold pieces together










Built it outside originally and then realised it wouldn't get through the door so had to take it apart!










Inside shell going on










Had to cut out 34x34mm out of each corner to fit the base










Back on










I realised I'd need to fit extra batons for the sides to be fixed too properly



















Had some gaps as my wood cutting is beyond crap so fitted some extra batons to the side...tbf I would have had to do this anyway as the inside shell doesn't have much to fix to


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

With extra baton










A back view, the idea is to pack insulation in here, underneath and the sides and then placing another sheet of 6mm ply over the outside










And this is it so far...










It's taken me ages to do this today, it's a learning curve and I didn't measure my sheets properly so I had cut more of each one

However the exterior should be really simple to do

I'm gonna do the roof separately and fit all the heating and lights first so I just need to flip it over and fix it on

The ventilation I've decided the best way will be to order two vents per ventilation point, cut some pipe of same diameter to 34mm, then cut the circle out inside and outside, shove the insulation aside and push the pipe through. Then add the vents inside and out...

Thoughts? If I can do this in an easier way I will!!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

looks good is that going to be the viv or are you putting one into it?


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

skilzo said:


> looks good is that going to be the viv or are you putting one into it?


Thanks mate, yes when finished this will be an entire vivarium for one of my scrub pythons


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

ah cool can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice

Be good to see it completed and see how well it holds the heat over a normal wooden viv


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Nice
> 
> Be good to see it completed and see how well it holds the heat over a normal wooden viv


Thanks mate, and thanks for the link that started me down this route!!

I really hope the heat retention is better...I've had some issues with ambient temperature in the vivs over the last month


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking good, one thing though, that looks like 2x2 timber frames, correct? If so you're going to have an awful time trying to compress rockwool (loft insulation) into that small a gap, and it'll lose a lot of it's effectiveness as an insulator. You'd probably be better off looking into polystyrene sheets, or better still, kingspan or celotex, in 50mm thickness (or 40mm thickness if you used sawn planed timber for the frames) 

Dave


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

my_shed said:


> Looking good, one thing though, that looks like 2x2 timber frames, correct? If so you're going to have an awful time trying to compress rockwool (loft insulation) into that small a gap, and it'll lose a lot of it's effectiveness as an insulator. You'd probably be better off looking into polystyrene sheets, or better still, kingspan or celotex, in 50mm thickness (or 40mm thickness if you used sawn planed timber for the frames)
> 
> Dave


Yep, id go for sheet material insulation.


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

my_shed said:


> Looking good, one thing though, that looks like 2x2 timber frames, correct? If so you're going to have an awful time trying to compress rockwool (loft insulation) into that small a gap, and it'll lose a lot of it's effectiveness as an insulator. You'd probably be better off looking into polystyrene sheets, or better still, kingspan or celotex, in 50mm thickness (or 40mm thickness if you used sawn planed timber for the frames)
> 
> Dave


Worse mate....34x34mm!!!

Hmmmm....looks like I may need to look into this again

I saw the loft insulation in a shop and had a feel an it seemed really easy to squash and tear. I had a spare roll of it in the shed so figured it'd save me an expense

Oh well, worst case, I'll make like a Roman pauper and stuff the gap with hay!!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

caffers1982 said:


> Worse mate....34x34mm!!!
> 
> Hmmmm....looks like I may need to look into this again
> 
> ...


34mm.........actually this would be ok, you could fit 25mm celotex or kingspan in there, that'll have the same isolative quality as 50mm of polystyrene, or 75mm of rockwool. Should be good, just make sure that it's tight fitting to the frame to avoid air gaps where your heat will drain out.

Dave


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

my_shed said:


> 34mm.........actually this would be ok, you could fit 25mm celotex or kingspan in there, that'll have the same isolative quality as 50mm of polystyrene, or 75mm of rockwool. Should be good, just make sure that it's tight fitting to the frame to avoid air gaps where your heat will drain out.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the advice mate :2thumb:


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

its looking good m8 good luck


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

my_shed said:


> 34mm.........actually this would be ok, you could fit 25mm celotex or kingspan in there, that'll have the same isolative quality as 50mm of polystyrene, or 75mm of rockwool. Should be good, just make sure that it's tight fitting to the frame to avoid air gaps where your heat will drain out.
> 
> Dave


this ^^

and if you feel you need to fill the whole cavity, as long as you seal it around the edges properly with proper silicone sealant, id back it out with a sheet of (or strips) of 9mm mdf or ply just to stop the kingspan from moving ect

adam


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

So with the celotex or kingspan, this stuff needs to be tight fitting with no air gap is that right?

Whereas if I'd used the rock wool I'd need to leave a gap?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

caffers1982 said:


> So with the celotex or kingspan, this stuff needs to be tight fitting with no air gap is that right?
> 
> Whereas if I'd used the rock wool I'd need to leave a gap?


As long as the celotex is up against the inner wall, it doesn't really matter if there is a gap, just cut it so it's tight fitting and wedge it in there 

Dave


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

my_shed said:


> As long as the celotex is up against the inner wall, it doesn't really matter if there is a gap, just cut it so it's tight fitting and wedge it in there
> 
> Dave


As dave says, it doesnt need to fill the gap completely, just cover the whole panel with no air gaps 
I only suggested using 9mm mdf or ply strips (battons) in case you were worried about it coming away from the inside panel and making am air gap

Adam

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok I'm with u thanks guys

Is it worth gluing the celotex to the inner shell? Or shall I just with batons if the fit isn't flush to both inner and outer shell?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

caffers1982 said:


> Ok I'm with u thanks guys
> 
> Is it worth gluing the celotex to the inner shell? Or shall I just with batons if the fit isn't flush to both inner and outer shell?


Upto you, a blob of silicone in each corner would do the trick and not take much effort, as I said earlier though, I'd just cut the celotex a few mm too big and wedge it, this is how I've insulated walls, floors, roof's etc in the past.

Dave


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

heres how i did mine. i used fibre glass insulation and just crammed as much as i could in there. then after i epoxyd it inside used expanding foam in any gaps no matter how small. cut that down then used aquarium sealant ontop of that. 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/926329-savannah-monitor-enclosure-build-pics.html


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

bowdenmx said:


> heres how i did mine. i used fibre glass insulation and just crammed as much as i could in there. then after i epoxyd it inside used expanding foam in any gaps no matter how small. cut that down then used aquarium sealant ontop of that.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/926329-savannah-monitor-enclosure-build-pics.html


Yes mate! Your thread was my inspiration!

Not sure whether to kiss you or punch you.... ;-)


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

caffers1982 said:


> Yes mate! Your thread was my inspiration!
> 
> Not sure whether to kiss you or punch you.... ;-)


haha. think id rather take the punch dude.


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

bowdenmx said:


> haha. think id rather take the punch dude.


Hmm....not sure how to take that as I am a GIRL!!!

(Well, woman I guess...31 this year!)


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

caffers1982 said:


> Hmm....not sure how to take that as I am a GIRL!!!
> 
> (Well, woman I guess...31 this year!)


Great build  will be doing one for a few CWD myself soon possibly

And if that kiss is going spare  

Adam

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

caffers1982 said:


> Hmm....not sure how to take that as I am a GIRL!!!
> 
> (Well, woman I guess...31 this year!)


lol. well in that case.ill leave it up to you :whistling2:
build is looking great btw. :2thumb:


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

*An update*

Finally back online so can give you an update!!

So got the roof made, again using a frame and sandwiching insulation between the two sheets of ply










Made the front frame, the panel at the bottom is also insulated










The reason I built the front and roof seperately is so that can be removed easily if necessary (heating fails, branches need replacing etc)

Here's my happy helper with his diamond cutter for the vent holes










The insulation going in the bottom (or back I can't remember!)










Tubular heater fitted. The guard isn't reptile specific so I had to modify slightly which I'll show u in a bit










You can also see vent placement to see how I've allowed for the airflow and rising heat

Also slapped another tubular heater in another viv whilst we were at it!










This is how I left it on Monday with lid and front in place (although not fixed yet)


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

On Tuesday I had to re fix all the vents as the wood glue didn't take. Ended up using clear silicone which worked great

The vents were an impulse buy from bnq for the extortionate price of £7.48 EACH!!!










Placement of the hole for the tubular thermostat probe










These are the sides on the outside where the vents are on the inside...it's the only thing we could come up with without havin to use pipe to join two vents together










Massive bulb guard built










And finally the way I left it as was just about fed up with the damn thing by then!! Started to yacht varnish inside and realised I should have done this before doing the vents and heater!!

Oh well, will remove the heater next time I'm there and get a couple more coats of varnish on the inside (as well as finishing the first!!)










I'll take a pic of the modification to the guards next time, it's only mesh fixed in place with cable ties

So still to do:

Finish varnishing
Order runners and glass
Find branches, treat and fix in place
Fit heating to roof and fix roof in
Fix front in place
Decorate
Add scrub python!


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

looking sweet. love that log you have running across the full length of the other viv you have to. im on the hunt this weekend for logs lol. great job :2thumb:


----------



## AmieeJayne (Mar 22, 2013)

It's looking good so far


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

bowdenmx said:


> looking sweet. love that log you have running across the full length of the other viv you have to. im on the hunt this weekend for logs lol. great job :2thumb:


Yeah it's one of the toughest parts of building finding a good branch!!

The one in the photo was a well seasoned ash branch and was a perfect find

I've seen a few silver birch branches stacked next to a house in the village so I'm gonna stop and ask them if they are gonna use them, if not ill offer to haul them away!!



AmieeJayne said:


> It's looking good so far


Thanks you


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm working all weekend but popped up on my break to give a second coat










I think one more and it'll be fine


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Not much done on the actual viv today, just put the third and last coat of yacht varnish on the inside

What I did do however, was trek bloody miles getting branches 

Got them home and disinfected them, soaked them with boiling water a few times and now they just have to dry out...will prob take a couple of weeks so really wish I'd sorted these earlier!










Also need opinions on a couple of things

Was thinking about putting one of these either side 










And planting something in there. I want something that will cope with a 4 kg snake sliding over it now and then but also something that will grow out and down quite long so it adds cover....

Any ideas?


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Getting there....*

So managed to get some fiddley bits done today.

Got the heating in place and guard on...makes such a nice change having a detachable roof!










This is the adapting I had to do to make the tubular guard snake proof










Fitted the first branch in










Made a moveable shelf thing for her to sit on










Some more branches and logs in










They are still slightly damp so put the tubular on low minus the glass and hopefully they will dry quicker 

And all together (still not fixed though)










Noticed very quickly I didn't have heat proof flex as first thought










Scary stuff.....

And lastly a pic of the vivs future occupant










I'm very glad to have the snakes back in their room even if I'm not quite done yet

Still, only runner, glass and external stain/varnish to go!!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks great done some good work there :no1:


----------



## Cagedanimal2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking good! You've done a good job!


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

You've done such a good job with this project, it's amazing!!! Much better then anything I'd be able to make. I made a bird table last year....it fell into many different pieces within a fortnight :bash:

Quick question, how did you go about attaching the long branches end to end? I'm hoping to do something similar for my corn, but not being too good at making things stay together is a rather large hindrance to the whole thing.


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

skilzo said:


> Looks great done some good work there :no1:





Cagedanimal2010 said:


> Looking good! You've done a good job!


Thanks both 



Dragonoak said:


> You've done such a good job with this project, it's amazing!!! Much better then anything I'd be able to make. I made a bird table last year....it fell into many different pieces within a fortnight :bash:
> 
> Quick question, how did you go about attaching the long branches end to end? I'm hoping to do something similar for my corn, but not being too good at making things stay together is a rather large hindrance to the whole thing.


Thank you!

I'm very proud, it's my third build. The first I made with chipboard which was an epic mistake so I broke it apart

The second was the one with the awesome ash branch you can see in my earlier pics

This one was a struggle, as I built the frame and fitted the internal walls on my own with no proper tools or clamps etc

A friend has helped me out massively with the rest

It might be a bit over the top for a corn snake. Certainly size wise at least!! This will be housing a 9ft scrub python who needs the climbing space

It's also insulated because a) my snakes are in an external building and it got too cold this winter, and b) because they require high basking and ambient temps, so heating a viv this size will be made more efficient with the insulation

The branches are simply held in place and screwed from the outside using long wood screws. It doesn't look too pretty at the moment but I'll probably put a sheet of ply on each end as I have two right size pieces already cut

For a corn you could always go for a 3x3x3 if you want climbing space...the depth really maximises the floor space...or more practically go for a 4x2x2

After this thing a basic rectangle couldn't be easier!!

Because a corn is light in body you could also consider siliconing the branches in place providing the fit was quite tight originally. Or use those plastic gutter ends as cups and rest the branch on them


----------



## Cagedanimal2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

This friend that helped, please tell me about them????


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cagedanimal2010 said:


> This friend that helped, please tell me about them????


He's nice enough...think he's gay though ;-)


----------



## PhillW (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks really good, nice one.

Just one thing, did you leave the cable ties as they were, as when the ends are cut off they can be proper sharp. You can melt the cut end with a lighter and that takes the sharp edge off. Apologies if you have already done this and I missed it.


----------



## Cagedanimal2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

PhillW said:


> Looks really good, nice one.
> 
> Just one thing, did you leave the cable ties as they were, as when the ends are cut off they can be proper sharp. You can melt the cut end with a lighter and that takes the sharp edge off. Apologies if you have already done this and I missed it.


If you cut them off correctly they shouldn't have sharp edges!!


----------



## PhillW (Apr 14, 2013)

Cagedanimal2010 said:


> If you cut them off correctly they shouldn't have sharp edges!!


No worries, I thought the only way to stop them being sharp was to flush cut them, what is the correct way? 

It'll come in handy as I am constantly ripping bits out of my arms with these at work.


----------



## Cagedanimal2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

PhillW said:


> No worries, I thought the only way to stop them being sharp was to flush cut them, what is the correct way?
> 
> It'll come in handy as I am constantly ripping bits out of my arms with these at work.


I got a nice little cable tie tool, which cut them flush, well slightly less than flush so the cut bit sits inside the block bit. Have a look in your local wholesaler.


----------



## PhillW (Apr 14, 2013)

Cagedanimal2010 said:


> I got a nice little cable tie tool, which cut them flush, well slightly less than flush so the cut bit sits inside the block bit. Have a look in your local wholesaler.


I have seen some of those but never found one for the tight spaces at work. I only mentioned it as they looked to be protruding in the pics and I didn't want people or animals cutting themselves on them, glad you had considered that though. 

Viv looks spot on, You guys have done a great job on it! :2thumb:


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Finally finished!!*

Got the uv fitted










It's a 12% uv flood and works really well in this size viv. Half the Viv is barely affected by the light. I've got it on a timer to come on for an hour 3 times a day

And with the glass fitted



















Ran out of substrate as u can see so have ordered some more, will put some plants in, more wood and hides and should have a photo with snake in by this time next week


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi great looking viv, can I ask how did you fix your mesh cage to the viv roof for easy access, by the way do you still keep your white lips

Regards Dave


----------



## lee52 (Apr 17, 2013)

when I make my light guards I use cable ties to hold it together then solder all the joints just using a 40w iron then lose the cable ties file any sharp edges then a quick coat of vht black paint 

looks a lot better than the cable ties and lot stronger as its soldered the full joint my female 6ft boa has hanged and coiled it in the past and its not moved an inch

and to fasten them I use a penny/body washer instead of the cable clips as per ur pic and then u can just screw and unscrew 

hope this is some help for someone


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Long way down said:


> Hi great looking viv, can I ask how did you fix your mesh cage to the viv roof for easy access, by the way do you still keep your white lips
> 
> Regards Dave


Hi Dave,

They are fixed in place with cable clips. However whilst I have given them a good pull about to make sure they are secure, I think I might actually make an entire guard with wood frame and mesh fixed to the inside

I'm a little worried about them coming off and damaging the snake ie a burn from exposed bulb

Yes I still keep them but just have an adult pair these days


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

*Guards*

Hi, how u doing have made these guards in the past what ever you do they allways feel sharp, top marks for making own viv, have just finshed making one and like you trying to make guard have been shopping at bargain buys and brought to sieves to put together as a guards which is still in the making. Did you get scrub off Christian, was taken over by your white lips great looking snake ol well take care

Regards Dave


----------



## lee52 (Apr 17, 2013)

one of my early ones homemade fully soldered joints no sharp bits and they have had boas swinging on them 

got double ones at the mo so the one guard houses a ceramic and a basking lamp
All sizes | IMG029 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Long way down said:


> Hi, how u doing have made these guards in the past what ever you do they allways feel sharp, top marks for making own viv, have just finshed making one and like you trying to make guard have been shopping at bargain buys and brought to sieves to put together as a guards which is still in the making. Did you get scrub off Christian, was taken over by your white lips great looking snake ol well take care
> 
> Regards Dave


They do feel sharpish I must admit. Already bought some wood and more mesh so will be building a big framed one once I finish work tomorrow!! 

No, my two oksibil scrubs came from Europe, one long term captive from a Dutch guy and one fresh wc from a guy in Slovakia

Whitelips are the best snakes in the world!! I was offered a live in position in the pub I run (no bills and free food!!) which would have been daft to turn down. Only problem was I couldn't bring my snakes so had to downsize my collection quite dramatically as I wouldn't have the time to look after large numbers

So just have the 5 now, 2 oksibil scrubs, 2 whitelips and a retic


----------



## snakes-a-round (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks really good, that's bad how much you paid for the vents, if you need any more in the future go to screwfix they are like £2.49 for a pack of 10


----------

